# Miller Dialarc 250hf Or Hobart Stickmate 300/200?



## ome (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a chance to buy a miller Dialarc 250HF WITH COOLER , pump, tig torch,
Argon tank, on wheels.
700.00
White faced
Is this a good deal?


----------



## joconnor (Apr 13, 2015)

It is here. I can usually get $800 for a Miller Dialarc 250 AC/DC stick welder in good shape.


----------

